# need someone to look after dog !!



## Ace (Jan 2, 2010)

In a bit of a situation here, I was meant to stay behind to look after the dog while rest of family departs to Canada on the 19th October till the 30th, however due to change in circumstances I will have to travel as well now, therefore with no one left to look after Bruno.
It is too late now for me to put him in the kennels with good references due to such short notice and i do not want to dump in some rubbish kennel, so i was wondering if anyone knows of someone who is happy to take dogs in their house while families go on holidays. he is a very happy and friendly staffy who gets on well with other dogs but not cats. I am also willing to pay for the duration they keep the dog and will provide food and toys. 
I live in slough, Berkshire and really need to sort his arrangement out quickly.

Thank you for your time and any help.


----------



## Care4Pets Stockport (Oct 11, 2010)

check this out Dog Walking Work, Sitting Jobs, Dog Walker & Sitters Services in UK they have dog sitters registered all over country and you can search by area good luck


----------

